# Wi-fi



## Pete Simmons (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi Everyone
I'm new here, and new to Kindle having just got a basic Kindle. Done everything I'm supposed to, but it constantly fails to find my wi-fi router, not a metre away. It detects local networks ok when outside, but nothing when I try by my computer [and router]. The router is a Linksys Wireless-G Home Gateway, which has been found by laptops and smartphones. Is there something else I have to do, or does anyone know if this router isn't compatible with Kindles? I have, of course, charged my Kindle, and it's working fine seemingly, but until I can register it there's not a lot I can do.
Would appreciate any advice/experience anyone can share.
Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, Pete!

Welcome to KindleBoards!

I'm going to move this over to our Tips, Tricks & Troubleshooting forum for our resident experts to take a shot at. 

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi Pete!

This is a link to our Kindle FAQ regarding wi-fi connection problems:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,73465.msg1183665.html#msg1183665

It will give you some advice and also links to further ideas. Can you have a go at some of these suggestions and then let us know how you get on? If you're still having problems, hopefully one of our geeks experts will be able to help.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Sent PM about a Windows Secrets Newsletter from Thursday where Fred Langa points out some useful Android helper apps. He list the free from Amazon WIFI app, and how to use it. Shows how it works, and states you can change your router channel for best reception. Here's the link in case others want to check it out:

http://windowssecrets.com/newsletter/great-android-helper-apps-for-windows/#story1

Fred Langa is a long time computer geek and I have been getting his newsletters since the early 90's. Very helpful geek and is still going strong with today's devices.


----------

